# Vyacheslav Datsik escapes mental prison and goes on the run!



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

> RUSSIAN police are hunting an ex-cage fighter who escaped from a psychiatric ward by tearing through a fence with his bare hands.
> 
> Vyacheslav Datsik, 33, turned to a life of crime after he was deemed too violent for the no-holds barred sport, RIA Novosti said.
> 
> ...


http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...psychiatric-ward/story-e6frf7jx-1225909716628

Yup the nutter who KO'd Arlovski ripped through a steel link fence with his bare hands and is on the run.

Anyone else hope he busts out Lee Murray and they get a reality show?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

go datsik!!!

:thumb02:


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

*X-Man*

This, for some reason, makes me think he might be an X-Man. He RIPPED thru a chain link fence with his bare hands?!?! Thats actually really scary. hahaha


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

KMFO said:


> This, for some reason, makes me think he might be an X-Man. He RIPPED thru a chain link fence with his bare hands?!?! Thats actually really scary. hahaha


You see guys get out of prison or institutions like this on a technicalities or good behaviour or other BS, this guy earned it. :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome story. Datsik is one crazy motherfucker. Just in-case there are people who haven't heard of him (I only heard about him a couple of months back) here's a highlight video that sums him up pretty nicely...

Viacheslav Datsik highlight


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

xeberus said:


> go datsik!!!
> 
> :thumb02:


No, **** datsik he is disgrace to Russia. He is member of some Nazi gang plus there is a good chance he hurt someone when he got locked up.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Anyone else hope he busts out Lee Murray and they get a reality show?


hell yes!! hopefully hes halfway to morroco :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hopefully he just vanishes and doesn't hurt anyone on the way to wherever he's running.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This is kind of scary. I mean, it's been clear for a long time that the guy is absolutely insane. And not the funny kind of insane, like the guys on Bully Beatdown or Jersey Shore insane.

It's the dangerous kind of insane, somewhere between Anthony Hopkins in Silence of the Lambs and Dustin Hoffman in Rain Man. He's like the sadistic, idiot savant of getting punched in the face.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What a badass, but really he's not as big of a badass as that referee....


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I am legit impressed, this was chain link fence? what? i mean hes clearly psychotic so i wouldnt imagine the pain of ripping through it with his hands would stop him, but still ripping through a fence with nothing but your body... Damn this is one of the most dangerous men on the planet, sorry ken, a kickboxer whos sh*tinadishwasher insane? russia just got more violent.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I know he's a nazi now....but he's also crazy and it's Russia so 

GO DATSIK GO join up with Lee Murray and become a super criminal mastermind team.

And Spencer Fisher can be the driver

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/80924-spencer-fisher-arrested.html


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

This just in "3 men confirmed as former cage fighters broke into the Apple Headquarters, stole all the iPhones, stabbed Steve Jobs, and Double Parked, before escaping with a young femal acomplice. Gruesome news dan." 


"AND NOW SPORTS!"


----------

